# 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone



## poiu (21. März 2012)

*36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Die Zentralstelle für private Überspielungsrechte( sammelt die Kohle für  GEMA & Co ein) wollen rückwirkend bis 2008 von den Herstellern 36€ Pro Smartphone ab 8GB internen Speicher und 16€ bei weniger Speicher (12€ ohne Touchscreen). Wenn man bedenkt wie viele Handy & Smartphones pro Jahr verkauft werden, da klingelt die Kasse bei der GEMA.


https://www.gema.de/fileadmin/user_...rife_sonstige/Tarif_Mobiltelefone_ab_2011.pdf





persönliche Meinung


 Künstler sollten Unterstützt werden keine Frage, aber das hier hat nichts mit Unterstützung zu tun.


Die Weglager greifen wieder an, wir Konsumenten sollen mal wieder für etwas gebühren bezahlen was wir eigentlich nicht dürfen bzw.wo bald Todesstrafen verhängt werden ( siehe aktuelle News) und bei Youtube Videos Gucken ist auch nicht.


Hoffentlich arbeiten die  Hersteller mal zusammen und setzen sich dagegen zur Wehr, als Konsument gilt dann halt im EU Ausland einkaufen






http://www.androidnext.de/news/smartphone-abgabe-36-euro-fuer-jedes-geraet-gehen-an-gema-und-co/

Verwerter fordern höhere Urheberrechtsabgaben auf externe Festplatten | heise resale
https://plus.google.com/108071798666237237245/posts/GKvmw86maLQ


Grüße
poiu


PS ist etwas "subjektiv" geschrieben mir platzt hier grad der Kragen


----------



## Rurdo (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Ich werde definitiv nichts bezahlen, soviel steht fest!
Ich finds ok wenn sie einen für Illegale Sachen bestrafen undso, aber 24/7 überwachen und dann für NICHTS geld verlangen (auch wenns NUR 36€ sind) geht zu weit!


----------



## Alterac (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Können die denn sowas feststellen?
Wenn nein, habe ich kein Handy...


----------



## X Broster (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Ich habe doch meine Musik auf iTunes gekauft - mit GEMA, warum also nochmal zahlen???


----------



## poiu (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



Alterac schrieb:


> Können die denn sowas feststellen?
> Wenn nein, habe ich kein Handy...




ach die wollen das natürlich im Voraus von denn Herstellern, also zahst du das im Kaufpreis. 

 Was glaubst du würde es für einen Aufschrei geben wenn die Leute es selbst entrichten müssten!


Wird ja schon jetzt bei Druckern, Scannern, DVD Brenner usw. so gehandhabt


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Und nächstes Jahr wollen sie für jeden PC z.B. 63€ ? Und auf einen Internetanschluss nochmal 15€ pro Monat? 
Was ist dann mit USB-Sticks und Portablen Festplatten, oder ist da sowieso schon Gebühr drauf?


----------



## Rurdo (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



john201050 schrieb:


> Und nächstes Jahr wollen sie für jeden PC z.B. 63€ ? Und auf einen Internetanschluss nochmal 15€ pro Monat? Was ist dann mit USB-Sticks und Portablen Festplatten, oder ist da sowieso schon Gebühr drauf?


 
1: dein Satz ist von Alterac abgeschaut...
2: Viel spaß, einen Player zu haben aber keine Platten, denn die enthalten ja ebenfalls Musik...


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Ich verlange, dass jeder, der an meinem Garten vorbeiläuft, eine Abgabe von 10€ zu leisten hat. Schließlich könnte er ohne meine Erlaubnis von meinem Werk eine Kopie anfertigen (Foto) und dieses Foto entgegen des Urheberrechts verbreitet.

Und von Google verlange ich gleich das zehnfache wegen Streetview!


----------



## poiu (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



john201050 schrieb:


> Was ist dann mit USB-Sticks und Portablen Festplatten, oder ist da sowieso schon Gebühr drauf?




da ist schon überall Gebühr drauf, du sollst ja doppelt und dreifach bezahlen für etwas was du eigentlich nicht darfst.



Am lustigsten ist das bei Scannern/Druckern, alle Bildungseinrichtungen zahlen Jährlich Millionen Beträge an die Wegelager dafür das die Kopien an ihre Schüler ausgeben dürfen und für die Geräte wurde das aber auch schon mal entrichtet.


der hier hat das auch mal zusammengefasst


https://plus.google.com/108071798666237237245/posts/GKvmw86maLQ


----------



## Verminaard (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Abzocken wos geht.
Mineraloelkonzerne und Andere machen es ja vor, mit staatlicher Unterstuetzung.....


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ich werde definitiv nichts bezahlen, soviel steht fest!
> Ich finds ok wenn sie einen für Illegale Sachen bestrafen undso, aber 24/7 überwachen und dann für NICHTS geld verlangen (auch wenns NUR 36€ sind) geht zu weit!



Nur 36 Euro? Wieso nur?? *Pro* Smartphone (inkl 8GB) !
Ich hoffe die kriegen von den Herstellern mal so richtig einen auf den Sack


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Nach deren Denken ist jeder Bundesbürger ein Krimineller und greift schon im Vorfeld allen in die Tasche, bekommt man automatisch nach ein paar Monaten auch eine Anzeige weil man hätte können? Die Geldgier von denen geht einem langsam auf den Keks, wann greift der Staat dort mal ein weist denen die Schranken.


----------



## Verminaard (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Muessen diese Gebuehren versteuert werden?
Wenn ja, wird der Staat wohl so schnell nichts machen?

Wenn man eh schon so viele Gebuehren bezahlt, wieso ist das Vervielfaeltigen illegal?
Das muesste ja schon laengst bezahlt sein.


----------



## fuelre (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

kennt sich jemand in Österreich aus - also wie das bei uns ist? ich schätze mal in etwa gleich oder?


----------



## D3N$0 (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte Anonymous oder andere Gruppen der Gema mal so richtig einheizen, kann ja solangsam nicht mehr sein was die sich da erlauben


----------



## RuhigeHand (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Kann es sein dass diese Meldung vom 01.01.2011 ist? Steht zumindestens im PDF Dok, ausserdem wird wohl eine bis dahin gültige Pauschalabgabe durch die Neue abgelöst. Nachzulesen ist das auch bei Verwertungsgesellschaften veröffentlichen rückwirkend zum 1. Januar 2008 Tarife für Mobiltelefone (Pauschalabgaben) - BITKOM. Keine Ahnung warum der Autor diese alte Meldung rausgekramt hat, vielleicht lese ich aber auch nur alles falsch.


----------



## D3N$0 (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Die Tarife wurden angepasst siehe pdf im Startpost


----------



## RuhigeHand (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Ich les da nur 
 
München / Bonn, 22.07.2011

Wahscheinlich hab ichs an den Augen, oder wir sind bei "Tagesschau vor 20 Jahren".


----------



## Thallassa (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Warum teilen die Vollidioten nach TOUCHSCREEN ein? Das hat doch rein gar nichts mit der Kapazität des Handys zu tun, ob es Internetradio / TV etc. kann - mein 2006er Handy konnte das auch schon alles und hatte weder 8GB, noch Touch - saudämliche Einteilung meiner Ansicht nach.

Ok, GEMA-Gebühren, von mir aus, hat auch was gutes an sich, aber nicht für jedes einzelne Drecksgerät!
Außerdem höre ich weder Radio, noch schaue ich fern - AUSSER ARTE - das ist der einzige Sender, den ich mir (fast) täglich presse. Ich finde, man sollte die GEMA/GEZ gleich abschaffen und den jeweiligen Sendern das Geld pushen... Man zahlt meistens zu viel für gar keinen oder zu wenig Konsum. Säcke.

Aber ja, ist ein wenig alt. Wohl eher nur ein Plan?


----------



## RuhigeHand (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Ne ich denke das ist Realität und wohl auch bereits eingepreist, zumindestens habe ich nichts gegenteiliges im Netzt gefunden.


----------



## RedBrain (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

GEMA gehört in die Mülltonne und dann ins verstrahlte Fukushima-Kammer gelagert. Einfach Abzocke!


----------



## onliner (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Dem Themenstarter seine News zu vervollständigen, eine Info von meiner Seits:
(Quelle= Gema.de)
Rundschreiben zur Reform des Urheberrechtsgesetzes mit Wirkung ab 01.01.2008 (PDF)
Hierbei geht es widerum um die Abgabe von Gebühren für Digitale Medien zur Vervielfältigung. 
(Auszug)


> 2. Einbeziehung weiterer Produkte in die Vergütungspflicht
> Da ab dem 01.01.2008 nach dem Gesetz alle Geräte und Speichermedien vergütungspflichtig
> sind, die zur Vervielfältigung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke nach § 53 Abs. 1 bis 3 UrhG
> benutzt werden, wird die ZPÜ ab dem 01.01.2008 weitere Produkte in den Kreis der vergütungspflichtigen
> ...


Die Gema will uns damit sagen, das mit so einer Gebührenabgabe die Leistungen der Urheber unterstützt werden ...



			
				Gema schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nie wurde so viel Musik gehört wie heute. Doch Musik entsteht nicht  „einfach so“. Sie ist das Ergebnis einer persönlichen Schöpfung und  damit geistiges Eigentum des Musikurhebers.  Die GEMA nimmt mit Zustimmung des Urhebers die Verwertung seiner Werke  treuhänderisch und kollektiv wahr und bietet darüber hinaus vielfältige  Kultur- und Sozialleistungen für ihre Mitglieder.



Spätestens seit der Zeit ab 01.01.2008, wie rauszulesen aus dem Dokument, sind alle Digitalen Geräte dadurch teurer geworden.


----------



## derP4computer (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

72 Euro Abgabe an PCGH (derP4computer) pro GEMA Mitarbeiter

Die Zentralstelle für private PCGH Kommentare ( sammelt die Kohle für´s Forum ein ) wollen rückwirkend bis 24. August 1947 von den Musikstudios 72€  Pro GEMA Beschäftigten. 

Text von poiu


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Bei uns in der Schweiz zahlen wir auch mehrere hundert Franken Pro Jahr für ein paar Sender die ich mir nicht mal anschaue, einfach eine Frechheit sowas!


----------



## poiu (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum der Autor diese alte Meldung rausgekramt hat, vielleicht lese ich aber auch nur alles falsch.


 


RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Ich les da nur
> 
> München / Bonn, 22.07.2011
> 
> Wahscheinlich hab ichs an den Augen, oder wir sind bei "Tagesschau vor 20 Jahren".




ich hab das zuerst bei http://www.androidnext.de/news/smartphone-abgabe-36-euro-fuer-jedes-geraet-gehen-an-gema-und-co/ 



 gelesen die news ist da von heute, da hatte ich die news hier schon verfasst .


  Später bei genauer Durchsicht der Quellen ist mir das mit dem 22.07.2011 auch aufgefallen, die Diskrepanz kann ich mir nicht erklären.


 aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern davon vormals gelesen zu haben und Googelt mal die news  Gema abgabe pro smartphone 36
 entweder hat die PDF erst heute einer gefunden, also erst jetzt an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt oder was weiß icke


----------



## lunar19 (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Idiotenverein  Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## Memphys (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Die sollten Aufpassen das nicht bald Samsung, Apple und HTC ein Smartphone pro Kopf eines GEMA-Mitarbeiters als Belohnung aussetzen 

Die Meute mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln steht auch schon in den Startlöchern...


----------



## DAEF13 (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Hmm, wie wäre es, wenn Apple, Samsung und Co. zur Abwechslung mal die GEMA verklagen, oder noch besser: Sie kaufen den Drecksverein auf und lassen ihn verrotten...


----------



## totovo (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Also die gehen mir schon ziemlich dezent auf den Sa*ck diese Asgeier! 

Das ganze gehabe animiert einen Ja glatt zu illegalen Sachen, da kann man ja nicht weiter mitmachen bzw. wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich mir als Schüler gar nichts mehr kaufen, weil über all die GEMA die HAnd aufhält!!!
Frechheit.

Demnächst muss ich bei Aldi auch 4 mal bezahlen, weil ich das Produkt eventuell nachmachen könnte(Also die Dosensuppe)...

Wieso dürfen die für ein und die selbe Sache 3 mal Geld verlangen?


----------



## Jeanboy (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



> 1. Mobiltelefon
> Mobiltelefone im Sinne dieses Tarifs sind Mobiltelefone mit einer Displaygröße von 4 Zoll
> oder weniger, mit denen Vervielfältigungen urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke und Leistungen
> gemäß § 53 Abs. 1 - 3 UrhG vorgenommen werden können und die über eine
> Funktion zur Wiedergabe dieser Werke und Leistungen verfügen.



Daraus folgt, dass mein Handy kein Mobiltelefon ist..


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Hm... darf man auch in Form von schwermetall bezahlen? Dann hätte ich da einige Lösungen.

Sorry, aber diese Typen regen nur auf. Die können mal schön dahin gehen, wo die herkommen.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

An wen gehen denn dann die 36€?


----------



## Verminaard (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> An wen gehen denn dann die 36€?


 
Wahrscheinlich an irgendwelche GEMA Funktionaere, Vorstaende oder in den GEMA Verwaltungsapparat.
Oder glaubst du wirklich das die Urheber wirklich viel davon sehen?


----------



## RuhigeHand (21. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich an irgendwelche GEMA Funktionaere, Vorstaende oder in den GEMA Verwaltungsapparat.
> Oder glaubst du wirklich das die Urheber wirklich viel davon sehen?



Ich habe keine Ahnung aber wäre doch eine super Gelegenheit dich für eine Diskussion zu quailfizieren und Infos zu sammeln....


----------



## mcmrc1 (22. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

ich mach jetz meine eigene gema auf und verlange von der gema für alles worauf sie geld kassieren 50% und die gehen dann an mich...


----------



## kühlprofi (22. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> An wen gehen denn dann die 36€?



In Form von Diesel in die Tanks der Audi-Limousinen vor dem GEMA Gebäude


----------



## DerBratmaxe (22. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Dieser *****Verein würde sogar Abgaben für Klopapier berechnen ...

Nieder mit Gema !


----------



## hotfirefox (22. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Die Industrie sollte sich einfach weigern eine Abgabe zu zahlen und das nicht nur bei Handys.


----------



## Research (22. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Die Industrie sollte sich einfach weigern eine Abgabe zu zahlen und das nicht nur bei Handys.


 
Wenn nur so wäre.

Ich zahle für Radio und Fernsehen, Festplatten, Flashspeicher (not RAM), und Datenscheiben. Ich Zahle für die Musik. Auf alles fallen gebühren der Gema.

Und dann wird auch noch Anklage wegen illegaler Vervielfältigung erhoben. Auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage erhebt die GEMA von allen diese Gebühren?

Waffenbesitzer werden auch nicht weg gesperrt weil sie mit ihren Waffen jemanden erschießen können?

Könnte sich jemand eine Gebühr auf Autos vorstellen, die jeder Autobesitzer zu zahlen hat, weil er mit seinem Auto Gesetzesüberschreitungen machen könnte? Der ADAC würde einen Aufstand anzetteln. Zu recht.



Würde das irgendwo anders funktionieren?

Nein, das geht nur bei verwertungsgesellschaftlichen Interessen.

Und wer sagt: ich brauche keine Kopien, ich habe das Original: Das kann verloren/kaputt gehen. Wie bekommt man dann Ersatz? Genau für den vollen Neupreis. Plus Strafgebühr für ein Vergehen das ich begehen könnte.

Alle werden bestraft für ein Vergehen das andere begehen, man selber auch machen könnte. Das ist so widersinnig das mir jetzt kein Beispiel einfällt.


Edit: Wie haben Künstler nur früher, vor GEMA und Konsorten, überlebt?


----------



## Pokerclock (22. März 2012)

*AW: 36 Euro Abgabe an die ZPÜ (GEMA) pro Smartphone*

Die Abgabe ist schon länger bekannt. Fast ein halbes Jahr: Verwertungsgesellschaften fordern künftig von Herstellern bis zu 36 Euro Abgabe je Smartphone - smartphone, handy

Daher -CLOSED-


----------

